# Apple Computer Stock Soars!



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

Apple Computer reported today that it has developed computer chips that can store and play music inside women's breasts .
This is considered to be a major breakthrough because women are always complaining about men staring at their breasts, and not listening to them.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 13, 2006)

Yâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]now q3131a, I am so glad that we have someone here who keeps abreast of the news topics of the day! :lol:


----------

